# Resreach-Colin Herf (I know these are late!)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah they are late but they are here anyway. He came down to Houston for a couple days and so we had a herf for him at Robusto's. At one point we had 22 people in our group! Was a hell of a good time. Here are the pics, if you see yourself post and tell everybody who you are LOL


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Dang... looks like one heck of a time!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn that looks like a good time :biggrin: There's some good lookin people there...and a bunch of ugly mugs, too


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

The top photo is (left to right) - me (Cliff), Grant, Doug and Mike's in the background directly behind Doug. This was our first herf, definitely not the last fo sho. It was definitely a great time and great to meet everyone!

Cliff


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like it was a great time for everyone - what a turnout!
Great pics!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great night


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

God.. im so mad im not 21.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

awe, lookit frank! lol mike and sammie..


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*A Great Time*

Hi. Thanks for putting these up. I am the guy in the red sweater over the collared shirt. That was a good time. It's too bad that I look like nobody is talking to me in all the pictures. haha. :wazzapp:


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Hi. Thanks for putting these up. I am the guy in the red sweater over the collared shirt. That was a good time. It's too bad that I look like nobody is talking to me in all the pictures. haha. :wazzapp:


Maybe you should have taken a shower that day. Then maybe people would talk to you more.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*smack talk*

Ooh, it looks like someone is looking to become a smack talk member!

Do you mean to say that one needs to shower even if they will be swimming in cigar smoke? Perhaps this could be the subject of a new thread...

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone (whether you are showered or not)

-C


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Merry Christams Colin!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the great shots.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Colin,

Thanks so much for coming by. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------

